# Freedoms of the Air Carriage Rights



## Rover (Feb 2, 2018)

This Wikipedia entry covers the "Freedoms of the Air" rights that carriers agree to:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedoms_of_the_air


----------

